# 15 or 16 inch rims



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

Dose anyone Know if 15" rims will fit the Canadian X-trail, I know they have them on the Ausie version but I don't know if the fit the Canadian suv.


----------



## Herhis (Jan 4, 2012)

In Finland options are:

215/70R15
215/65R16
215/60R17

Our registration certificate official are very strict on these so I pretty sure they'll fit any X-Trail. At least model 2006 T30.


----------



## Northern Ride (Feb 18, 2012)

Sault Ste Marie, ON, Canada

I'm putting 18's on mine.
Cold Air Intake
E3 Plugs
New Muffler - Magnaflow Dual tip
Strut Tower Brace and other sway bars - Ithink there are 5 place to add sway bars = better handling.
HID Lighting 8000's
Rear LED lighting - hopefully, still looking for these at the moment. If you find something let me know ASAP.

I'll post photos once all the work is completed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

capecrusader said:


> Dose anyone Know if 15" rims will fit the Canadian X-trail, I know they have them on the Ausie version but I don't know if the fit the Canadian suv.


The answer is yes. The factory 15" alloys for the xtrail will fit yours without any problems as the offset and stud pattern is exactly the same.

Offset is +40 and the stud pattern is 5x114.3


----------

